# [OT] Gentoo als Server

## longinus

Bei dem Versuch Gentoo mit anderen Distributionen zu vergleichen (geht den das Überhaupt?), ist mirt Foldendes (Bedarf, kleiner Allroundserver) augefallen:

Gentoo erfüllt die Aufgabe sehr gut, jedoch ist der Administrationsaufwand enorn hoch, so das ich aus meiner Sicht sagen würde das Gentoo im Serverbereich eher was für Leute ist bei denen der Zeit- und Lernaufwand eher eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt, (Studenten, Arbeitslose etc.)

Will man eine Serversystem schnell und effizient aufbauen, ist eher Debian die erste Wahl, da es schon im Vorraus manche Probleme abbllock und die nötigen Tools mitbringt um Referenzen auf Pakete schnell und überschaubar aufzulösen und Probleme zu beheben (Stichwort: "Lieber zehnmal mit Debian installieren als zweimal mit Gentoo kompilieren")

Auch den netzwerkspezifischen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil den Debian (Sarge, Etch) hat auf Gentoo nachzubilden dürfte wohl eine sehr unkonventionelle Gentoo Konfiguration (Zeit) nach sich ziehen.

Nichtdesdotrotz bringt Gentoo auf den Klienten Vorteile (Benutzermöglichkeiten), die mit Debian nur schwer zu erreichen sind, so hat es doch dort imho einen erheblichen Pluspunkt.

Mein persönliches Gusto, kein Linux/BSD  Derifat bringt soviel Freiraum/Möglichkeiten wie Gentoo auf dem Klienten, aber auf den Server ist es ein Quell von Problemen und Angriffspunkten die von einer Einzelperson (Einzeladinistrator) kaum ganz aufgelößt werden können.

PS: Wer mir Jetzt Böse ist sollte bedenken, das auch eines der Grundlagen freier Software ist die Information, von Anderen nicht nur Lobhuddeleien über 'Ihr System' zu hören sondern auch mal Informationen zu erhalten die bei der Findung des für die Person und den Anwendungsbereich wichtigen Aspekten helfen.

Für meinen Teil  'baue' ich schon seit einem Jahr an Gentoo Lösungen herum und muß sagen, das der Faktor Zeit dabei eine dominante Rolle spielt, den was mit Fedora Core 4 in Minuten gelößt ist läßt sich unter Gentoo viel bedarfspezifischer gestalten aber braucht auch die hundertfache Zeit.

Das Ganze wäre garnicht so schlimm wenn nicht manches Portage Update Abhängigkeiten nicht auflösen könnte und so auch ein stabiles System 'zerschießen' würde. (X  mal erlebt seit 2004.0)

Von den Umgang (Anbindung) von Gentoo an bestehende Dateisysteme mal ganz zu schweigen  :Sad: 

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

also ich hab ein Gentoo auf meinem Rootserver bei Alturo ohne Probleme laufen und das hab ich ohne Probleme über das Rettungssystem aufgesetzt.

Sicherlich ist es mehr Arbeit als z.B. ein Debian, aber dafür hab ich später nicht irgendwelche dämlichen Standardeinstellungen, sondern kann direkt alle Configs nach meinen Wünschen schreiben.

Dass aber selbst Gentoo stable sehr unstable ist, stimmt leider und deswegen, und nur deswegen, denke ich auch, dass Gentoo für Server noch nicht so sehr geeignet ist.

ChrisM

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *longinus wrote:*   

> Gentoo erfüllt die Aufgabe sehr gut, jedoch ist der Administrationsaufwand enorn hoch, so das ich aus meiner Sicht sagen würde das Gentoo im Serverbereich eher was für Leute ist bei denen der Zeit- und Lernaufwand eher eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt, (Studenten, Arbeitslose etc.)

 

Wie kommst du darauf? Wenn die software erst einmal installiert und eingerichtet ist, dann ist es doch vollkommen egal ob ein Debian, SuSE oder Gentoo darunter ist. Der administrative Aufwand ist jedesmal gleich klein oder gleich gross.

 *Quote:*   

> Will man eine Serversystem schnell und effizient aufbauen, ist eher Debian die erste Wahl, da es schon im Vorraus manche Probleme abbllock und die nötigen Tools mitbringt um Referenzen auf Pakete schnell und überschaubar aufzulösen und Probleme zu beheben (Stichwort: "Lieber zehnmal mit Debian installieren als zweimal mit Gentoo kompilieren")

 

Und worauf beziehen sich deine subjektiven Äusserungen? Was hast du womit verglichen?

 *Quote:*   

> Auch den netzwerkspezifischen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil den Debian (Sarge, Etch) hat auf Gentoo nachzubilden dürfte wohl eine sehr unkonventionelle Gentoo Konfiguration (Zeit) nach sich ziehen.

 

Auch hierzu bitte ein Beispiel. Wie hast du das gemessen? 

 *Quote:*   

> Mein persönliches Gusto, kein Linux/BSD  Derifat bringt soviel Freiraum/Möglichkeiten wie Gentoo auf dem Klienten, aber auf den Server ist es ein Quell von Problemen und Angriffspunkten die von einer Einzelperson (Einzeladinistrator) kaum ganz aufgelößt werden können.

 

Hmm.. Komisch. Bei mir ist das genau anders rum. Seit ich Gentoo einsetze weiss ich genau WELCHE Pakete drauf sind, WAS in den einzelnen Paketen Aktiviert ist (Stichwort USE Flags) und besonders wo sich die Config Dateien, Hilfen etc. dazu befinden. Wie kommst du also zu deiner Aussage? Bring mal ein paar Beispiele.

 *Quote:*   

> PS: Wer mir Jetzt Böse ist sollte bedenken, das auch eines der Grundlagen freier Software ist die Information, von Anderen nicht nur Lobhuddeleien über 'Ihr System' zu hören sondern auch mal Informationen zu erhalten die bei der Findung des für die Person und den Anwendungsbereich wichtigen Aspekten helfen.

 

Naja, bis jetzt hast du in diesem Post nur irgendwelche subjektiven Meinungen ohne nachvollziebare Informationen gebracht. Daher dürfte sich kaum jemand dafür interessieren.

Wenn du uns genau aufzeigen kannst, was bei Debian einfacher geht oder wie man bei Gentoo etwas besser lösen könnte, dann macht der Post durchaus  wieder Sinn. Ansonsten empfehle ich für subjektive, Inhaltslose statements einen BLOG aufzumachen.

 *Quote:*   

> Für meinen Teil  'baue' ich schon seit einem Jahr an Gentoo Lösungen herum und muß sagen, das der Faktor Zeit dabei eine dominante Rolle spielt, den was mit Fedora Core 4 in Minuten gelößt ist läßt sich unter Gentoo viel bedarfspezifischer gestalten aber braucht auch die hundertfache Zeit.

 

Wie man's nimmt. Vielleicht brauchst DU einfach das hundertfache an der Zeit. Andere haben sich da vielleicht mehr Gedanken dazu gemacht oder arbeiten anders und sind darum schneller  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Das Ganze wäre garnicht so schlimm wenn nicht manches Portage Update Abhängigkeiten nicht auflösen könnte und so auch ein stabiles System 'zerschießen' würde. (X  mal erlebt seit 2004.0)

 

Wenn dem wirklich so wäre, dann wäre diese Forum überfüllt mit Meldungen. Ich z.B. konnte so ein Verhalten bisher (seit 2004.0) nie feststellen. Meine Systeme hatten nie Probleme mit den Abhängigkeiten obwohl ich z.B. auf dem Laptop x86 und ~x86 mischen muss.

 *Quote:*   

> Von den Umgang (Anbindung) von Gentoo an bestehende Dateisysteme mal ganz zu schweigen 

 

Auch das wieder ein subjektives Statement ohne Inhalt. Beispiel bitte!

Ich habe jedenfalls bisher keine Probleme gehabt mit Gentoo FAT32, NTFS, Reiserfs, ext3, ext2, UFS, ISO9660, NFS und SMB einzubinden.

Verstehe mich bitte nicht falsch, ich finde deine Beweggründe für das Posting schon okay. Aber an der Ausführung hapert es  :Laughing: . Solange du nur irgendwelche nicht nachvollziehbaren Äusserungen hier postest und nur subjektive Meinungen wiedergibst ist das ganze Posting eben sehr gehaltlos.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Masta Pete

Tja, wer so wenig zeit hat, das er nichtmal genug zeit hat um gentoo zu installieren/administrieren sollte sich nach nen andern job umschaun. mist geht ja gar nicht, machen wir ja alle freiwillig mit dem zeug herum.

nein, mal im ernst, also so zeitaufwendig wie du sagst, kann ich es mir kaum vorstellen das es wirklich ist. aber rechnen wir mal ein kleines bsp: 

versuchsperson: ich, schüler, 17.

1 woche ~ 168 stunden

schule pro woche ~ 45 stunden

------------------------------------

verbleibende zeit ~ 123 stunden

das sind 123 stunden die da nebenbei noch übrig sind, da könnte ich pro woche 4 mal gentoo komplett auf meinen centrino 1.5g emergen  :Exclamation:   wie gesagt, könnte ich. tu ich aber nicht. ich mach wenn dann so ca einmal in der woche einen sync und hab immer noch genug zeit das ich pro tag mind. 3 stunden schlafen kann. also was will man mehr??

lg

pete

----------

## Sourcecode

Ich nutze Gentoo nachwievor auch im Servereinsatz... es hat eben alle Vorteile wie auch auf der Workstation gegenüber den anderen Distris ( wie die Auswahl, die Konfigs etc )

Da stecke ich GERNE die ein oder andere Stunde mehr arbeit dahinter.

Und sorry aber "Debian" ist das mit abstand Schlechteste Linux was mir jeh untergekommen ist... da hau ich ja noch eher SUSE drauf... ( die sind garnetmal schlecht als Server... )

----------

## misterjack

Ich habe für meinen Clan auch Gentoo auf den Root-Server (AMD 64 3400+) draufgehauen, natürlich die 64bit Version. Ohne Probleme laufen da vier Gameserver, ein Mailserver, Webserver, MySQL und haste nicht gesehen. Bis auf den Mailserver, der mit Webmailer ausgestattet ist, war das innerhalb von einem Tag drauf. Und wenn Updates anstehen, wird halt vorher geschaut was wird geupdatet und welche Probleme könnte es geben.  Ich persönlich empfinde das alles bedeutend einfacher zu administrieren als das Debian auf unseren ehemaligen Rootserver.

aber ich muss mich STiGMaTa_ch anschließen, der eingangspost ist subjektiv und nichtssagend. genauso wie meiner  :Very Happy: 

Aber bevor man Gentoo auf nen Rootserver installiert, sollte man sich schon vollsten damit auskennen. SuSE, Debian, ... User würde ich kein Gentoo auf dem Rooti empfehlen

----------

## longinus

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie kommst du darauf? Wenn die software erst einmal installiert und eingerichtet ist, dann ist es doch vollkommen egal ob ein Debian, SuSE oder Gentoo darunter ist. Der administrative Aufwand ist jedesmal gleich klein oder gleich gross.
> 
> 

 

Eben Nicht, ich sprach das mit den Portage Problemen ja schon an, außerdem ist es ja imho unmöglich ein Tool zu schreiben das alle Eventualitäten einer Source Kode Distribution auflösen kann.

Bei der ganzen USE= Geschichte in der make.conf ist mir auch aufgefallen das es oft sinnvoller und performanter ist gewisse Flags den entsprechenden Paketen direkt mitzugeben als sie in der make.conf zu etablieren.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Und worauf beziehen sich deine subjektiven Äusserungen? Was hast du womit verglichen?
> 
> 

 

Auf ein paar binäre Distributionen die von einer erfahrenen Gruppe betreut werden, insbesondere Fedora Core 4, Umbunto und Debian, es ist wohl kein Zufall das sehr viele Provider Weltweit auf Debian setzen, wohl nicht wegen der Aktualität sondern wegen der Robustheit und Perfornace, eine automatische Rückinstallation auf eine Vorgängerversion (im Fall eines Unverträglichkleit) wäre bei Gentoo wohl nur sehr umständlich möglich.

Habe heute den Server (aktuelle Porrtage mit reiser4 als DS) auf Debian Etch umgestellt, die Platte tut nun ihre Arbeit als Gentoo Klient, der Performance Gewinn (insgesamt) auf dem Server war dank Debian bei etwa 40% und das (bisher) ohne jegliche Optimierung. 

Imho kann man die Arbeit die das Debian Team über Jahre geleistet hat nicht so einfach, mal schnell in Gentoo nachbilden, sind halt die grundlegenden Unterschiede zwischen eine Source Dstributuion (totale Freiheit) und einer Binärdistribution (Einschränkungen aber auf die Arbeit von vielen Leuten aufbauend)

[quoteAuch hierzu bitte ein Beispiel. Wie hast du das gemessen? [/quote]

Ganz einfach, läuft der Server auf einer simplem DSL Leitung (ich weiß, ich weiß kein Profi Werk) dann merkt man schnell wenn die HP mal so eben 1 Sekunde statt 3 zum laden von einem entfernten Internet  Klienten aus braucht.  Auch läuft das System ansonsten subjektiv 'Runder', trotz das ich Gentoo mit prelink und einigen anderen 'Feinheiten' ausgestattet hate und Debian nicht.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hmm.. Komisch. Bei mir ist das genau anders rum. Seit ich Gentoo einsetze weiss ich genau WELCHE Pakete drauf sind, WAS in den einzelnen Paketen Aktiviert ist (Stichwort USE Flags) und besonders wo sich die Config Dateien, Hilfen etc. dazu befinden. Wie kommst du also zu deiner Aussage? Bring mal ein paar Beispiele.
> 
> 

 

Also für die Paket-Verwaltung ohne großen Aufwand ist mir persönlich apt, dpkp  oder Synaptic lieber als die ganzen Gentoo Tools und Porthole, ganz einfach weil sie durchdachter sind und weitreichendere Möglichkeiten bieten ohne gleich den Syntax der Tools auswendig kennen zu müßen.

"Und wöchentlich grüßt revdep-rebuild"  vor allem bei einer make.conf ACCEPT_KEYWORD="~x86" Installation  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Naja, bis jetzt hast du in diesem Post nur irgendwelche subjektiven Meinungen ohne nachvollziebare Informationen gebracht. Daher dürfte sich kaum jemand dafür interessieren.
> 
> 

 

Ich kann nur subjektive Meinung bringen, die Zeit und Lust fehlt mit für referenzielle Tests, aber das heißt noch lange nicht das meine Aussagen ohne Inhalt wären, meine bisher ca. 40 Gentoo Installationen und viel Arbeit in Anpassung sind schon ein Grund eine Aussage zu treffen, auch wenn ich ein 'kleines Licht' bin gegen die Gentoo Profis.

 *Quote:*   

> Wie man's nimmt. Vielleicht brauchst DU einfach das hundertfache an der Zeit. Andere haben sich da vielleicht mehr Gedanken dazu gemacht oder arbeiten anders und sind darum schneller 
> 
> 

 

Gewiss, ich wundere mich oft selber wie effektiv und schnell junge Leute sein können, da lern ich oft mehr als mir lieb ist  :Smile: 

Aber 25 Jahre Computrerfahrung haben dann doch machmal auch ihren Vorteil  :Smile: 

Wobei ich gewiss kein Mensch bin der konservativ an alten Umständen festhält, sondern vielmehr Einer der logische Verbesserungen immer begrüßt.

Aber gerade da happerts bei manchen (auch jungen) Linux Freaks, wie mailte im Usenet doch ein Linuxianer vor zwei Jahren zu mir "Zu was brauche ich eine Datenbank?" der gute Mann hatte wohl vergessen das selbst Aliase in eienr DB gespeichert werden  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn dem wirklich so wäre, dann wäre diese Forum überfüllt mit Meldungen. Ich z.B. konnte so ein Verhalten bisher (seit 2004.0) nie feststellen. Meine Systeme hatten nie Probleme mit den Abhängigkeiten obwohl ich z.B. auf dem Laptop x86 und ~x86 mischen muss.
> 
> 

 

Glaube ich dir doch gern , abr beim Server Betrieb ist aber etwas mehr an Stabilität und Anforderungen notwendig, und ich sehe öfter Meldungen im Internet "The requested URL / was not found on this server.Apache/2.0.xx (Gentoo)

Beim Update der Portage von 2004.x auf 2005.x hat es aber eh ein paar brutsale Löcher gerissen, die ohne händische Nacharbeit nicht zu beheben waren! Ich sage bur UDEV  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Auch das wieder ein subjektives Statement ohne Inhalt. Beispiel bitte!

 

Ich möchte jetzt die Probleme nicht aufzählen die ich zum Beispiel bei der Neuinstallation mit ext3 hatte bevor mir bewußt wurde das der -t ext3 Parameter fundamentale Bedeutung hatte, was aber in den DOC's nicht erwähnt war  :Sad: 

Für einen Gentoo Laien ein schwerer Stolperstein.

Servus,

               Stefan

----------

## misterjack

 *longinus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Auf ein paar binäre Distributionen die von einer erfahrenen Gruppe betreut werden, insbesondere Fedora Core 4, Umbunto und Debian, es ist wohl kein Zufall das sehr viele Provider Weltweit auf Debian setzen, wohl nicht wegen der Aktualität sondern wegen der Robustheit und Perfornace, eine automatische Rückinstallation auf eine Vorgängerversion (im Fall eines Unverträglichkleit) wäre bei Gentoo wohl nur sehr umständlich möglich.

 

Die Provider werden wohl kaum auf Gentoo setzen, weil für die natürlich der Aufwand zu groß ist im Gegensatz zu einer Installation von Fedora Core z.b. wo man sich Support mit erkauft. Diesen gibt es halt unter Gentoo nicht.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Habe heute den Server (aktuelle Porrtage mit reiser4 als DS) auf Debian Etch umgestellt, die Platte tut nun ihre Arbeit als Gentoo Klient, der Performance Gewinn (insgesamt) auf dem Server war dank Debian bei etwa 40% und das (bisher) ohne jegliche Optimierung. 

 

Da hast du wohl dein Gentoo verkonfiguriert. 40% sind doch arg viel, wenn man bedenkt dass unter beiden Distros ein Linux-Kernel werkelt und sonst fast die selben Tools arbeiten.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ganz einfach, läuft der Server auf einer simplem DSL Leitung (ich weiß, ich weiß kein Profi Werk) dann merkt man schnell wenn die HP mal so eben 1 Sekunde statt 3 zum laden von einem entfernten Internet  Klienten aus braucht.  Auch läuft das System ansonsten subjektiv 'Runder', trotz das ich Gentoo mit prelink und einigen anderen 'Feinheiten' ausgestattet hate und Debian nicht.

 

Gleiche Meinung wie oben. Wenn ich mir den smoothen Seitenaufbau auf unseren Rootserver anschaue, dann ist das schon traumhaft. Selbst mit extessiven Klickorgien bei MySQLlastigen PHP-basierenden Seiten (wie dieses Forum z.b.) perfomante Reaktion bei sehr geringer Auslastung der CPU. Zumindest habe ich bei Klickorgien die CPU nicht über 5% bekommen und dass auch nur für kurze Zeit wenn die Daten noch nicht in den Cache geladen wurden.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Also für die Paket-Verwaltung ohne großen Aufwand ist mir persönlich apt, dpkp  oder Synaptic lieber als die ganzen Gentoo Tools und Porthole, ganz einfach weil sie durchdachter sind und weitreichendere Möglichkeiten bieten ohne gleich den Syntax der Tools auswendig kennen zu müßen.

 

So gehts mir mit Debian. Ich komme mit den Gentoo Tools besser zurecht. Wie gesagt subjektiv  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> "Und wöchentlich grüßt revdep-rebuild"  vor allem bei einer make.conf ACCEPT_KEYWORD="~x86" Installation 

 

Das hat in einem Produktivsystem nichts zu suchen. revdep-rebuild muss ich auch nur einsetzen, wenn ich auf meinen Homesys mal wieder ordentlich ausgemistet habe. Auf einem Produktivsystem werden keine Experiemente gemacht.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich kann nur subjektive Meinung bringen, die Zeit und Lust fehlt mit für referenzielle Tests, aber das heißt noch lange nicht das meine Aussagen ohne Inhalt wären, meine bisher ca. 40 Gentoo Installationen und viel Arbeit in Anpassung sind schon ein Grund eine Aussage zu treffen, auch wenn ich ein 'kleines Licht' bin gegen die Gentoo Profis.
> 
> 

 

In der Subjektivität liegt der Fehler des Threads  :Smile:  Btw habe ich 5 Installationen auf drei Rechnern hinter mir.

 *Quote:*   

> Aber gerade da happerts bei manchen (auch jungen) Linux Freaks, wie mailte im Usenet doch ein Linuxianer vor zwei Jahren zu mir "Zu was brauche ich eine Datenbank?" der gute Mann hatte wohl vergessen das selbst Aliase in eienr DB gespeichert werden 

 

Nach dem Alter kann man sehr schlecht gehen  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Glaube ich dir doch gern , abr beim Server Betrieb ist aber etwas mehr an Stabilität und Anforderungen notwendig, und ich sehe öfter Meldungen im Internet "The requested URL / was not found on this server.Apache/2.0.xx (Gentoo)

 

Ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen. Aber gerade das Beispiel zeugt nicht von Problemen mit dem zugrundeliegenden System sondern eher mit der Webseite selber oder der Konfiguration von Apache

 *Quote:*   

> Beim Update der Portage von 2004.x auf 2005.x hat es aber eh ein paar brutsale Löcher gerissen, die ohne händische Nacharbeit nicht zu beheben waren! Ich sage bur UDEV 

 

Udev ist doch stabil. Ich habe es auf allen Rechnern im Einsatz, auch auf unseren Rooti. Ich liebe die Ordnung im /dev Verzeichnis  :Smile: 

Das beste Beispiel für einen fetten Gentoo-Server ist wohl der in Amsterdam. Leider weiß ich die Daten nicht mehr, seitdem gentoo-stats.org down ist. Es waren wohl 16GB Ram und 8 Prozessoren. Das System wird komplett in den Ram geladen.

----------

## sokar2000

Frage am Rande: Hatten wir die Diskussion nicht schon mal?

Ich arbeite in einer Firma, die Linux-Cluster betreibt. z.Z. sind das an die 200 Server, grossteils mit Alpha-CPUs. Alle unsere Maschinen sind ausschliesslich mit Gentoo bestückt.

Zugegeben, der Aufwand die Maschine aufzusetzen, ist etwas grösser als wenn man Debian oder Sonstwas nimmt, die Vorteile von Gentoo machen diesen Zeitaufwand doch schnell wieder wett. An Stabilität, Geschwindigkeit und Sicherheit ist es doch kaum (nicht) zu überbieten. 

Ich erinnere mich gerne an die Zeit, als ich mal einen Alphaserver mit Debian aufgesetzt habe. Katastrophe...

 *longinus wrote:*   

>  *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   
> 
> Wie kommst du darauf? Wenn die software erst einmal installiert und eingerichtet ist, dann ist es doch vollkommen egal ob ein Debian, SuSE oder Gentoo darunter ist. Der administrative Aufwand ist jedesmal gleich klein oder gleich gross.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Eh - wie oft willst Du denn die USE-Flags eines Servers ändern? Einen Server setzt man einmal auf, und verändert die Konfiguration nicht mehr (ausser man braucht ein neues Feature). Durch das permanente Ändern, bzw. Herumspielen an den USE-Flags werden die Probleme ja erst verursacht. Ausserdem braucht ein Server normalerweise nicht 65535 verscheidene Flags. Sry falls ich hier etwas altmodisch denke...

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Und worauf beziehen sich deine subjektiven Äusserungen? Was hast du womit verglichen?
> 
>  
> ...

 

[subjektiv]Glaub ich nicht.[/subjektiv]

[...]

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hmm.. Komisch. Bei mir ist das genau anders rum. Seit ich Gentoo einsetze weiss ich genau WELCHE Pakete drauf sind, WAS in den einzelnen Paketen Aktiviert ist (Stichwort USE Flags) und besonders wo sich die Config Dateien, Hilfen etc. dazu befinden. Wie kommst du also zu deiner Aussage? Bring mal ein paar Beispiele.
> 
> 

 

Also für die Paket-Verwaltung ohne großen Aufwand ist mir persönlich apt, dpkp  oder Synaptic lieber als die ganzen Gentoo Tools und Porthole, ganz einfach weil sie durchdachter sind und weitreichendere Möglichkeiten bieten ohne gleich den Syntax der Tools auswendig kennen zu müßen.[/quote]

Um unsere Server aktuell zu halten, habe ich mir einige Scripts geschrieben. Das Update läuft vollautomatisch nacht für nacht durch. Ich muss nur täglich einmal auf diese bestimmte Internetseite gehen, mir die Chanchelogs durchsehen und quasi mein OK zum Update geben. So bin ich zwar immer einen Tag hinterher, aber wesentlich Aktueller als Debian&co.

 *Quote:*   

> "Und wöchentlich grüßt revdep-rebuild"  vor allem bei einer make.conf ACCEPT_KEYWORD="~x86" Installation 
> 
> 

 

Ich wüsste nicht, wozu Du auf einem Server ~x86 einsetzen willst. Das Zeug ist ja nicht ohne Grund noch nicht als stable markiert. Und wenn Du umbedingt etwas aus ~x86 brauchst, gibts immer noch die package.keywords.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Naja, bis jetzt hast du in diesem Post nur irgendwelche subjektiven Meinungen ohne nachvollziebare Informationen gebracht. Daher dürfte sich kaum jemand dafür interessieren.
> ...

 

Alle unsere Gentoo-Server brauchen zuammen eine Wartungszeit von etwa 2-3 Stunden, mehr nicht. Und diese sollte wohl jeder noch knapp haben.

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Wenn dem wirklich so wäre, dann wäre diese Forum überfüllt mit Meldungen. Ich z.B. konnte so ein Verhalten bisher (seit 2004.0) nie feststellen. Meine Systeme hatten nie Probleme mit den Abhängigkeiten obwohl ich z.B. auf dem Laptop x86 und ~x86 mischen muss.
> 
>  
> 
> Glaube ich dir doch gern , abr beim Server Betrieb ist aber etwas mehr an Stabilität und Anforderungen notwendig, und ich sehe öfter Meldungen im Internet "The requested URL / was not found on this server.Apache/2.0.xx (Gentoo)
> ...

 

OK - das wird jetzt auch subjektiv: Ich hab mein Notebook seit beginn auf Gentoo, auch zu beginn mit devfs. Die Umstellung auf udev ging ohne Probleme innerhalb etwa 20 Minuten von statten. Keinerlei Probleme.

Allerdings kenne ich die diese Argumentation zur genüge. Eine "Firma" (Webdesignstudio mit zwei Leutchen) hat sich gegen Gentoo (bzw. für Debian) Aufgrund der überragenden

 *Quote:*   

> Stabilität, Geschwindigkeit, Wartungsfreiheit und Sicherheit

 

von Debian.

Sorry, für mich ist das Straussentum kombiniert mit Faulheit.

Ach ja, noch was wegen dem Alter: Seit mein Vater Gentoo auf meinem Notebook gesehen hat, und ich ihm ein neues Book verschafft habe, hat er sich das System selbständig draufgeschafft (Gentoo 2005.1, Stage 1, inkl. WLAN, Bluetooth, selber erstelltem Kernel, Xorg auf ner i915, KDE in Deutsch, usw...). Vorher hatte er "nur" nr Suse / Wxp bualboot Maschine. Gentoo ist nicht nur für junge Hüpfer...

----------

## COiN3D

...und so kommen wir zu dem Entschluss, dass Windows 2003 für Server schlichtweg einfach das beste ist!   :Laughing: 

Nein sorry, aber wozu führen solche Diskussionen, ausser dass jeder eine andere Meinung hat und am Ende schliesslich doch nur Streit entsteht?

----------

## nic0000

Hallo!

@Pro_Gentoo_Fraktion.

Ich finde diese Diskussion mehr als Langweilig, denn es kommt nichts dabei herrum ausser ich mag Vanille- lieber als Schoko-Eis. Kindergarten.

Soll er doch bei Debian glücklich werden. 

Ich habe bis jetzt nichts gelesen was für mich neu oder nicht "subjektiv" auslegbar gewesen währe. Durch diesen Beitrag wird ja Gentoo bestimmt nicht Debian ähnlicher werden. Auch wird wohl keiner Gentoo deshalb vom Server kicken. 

Meine Sicht auf Gentoo:

Alle meine Systeme sind mittlerweile Gentoo, egal ob Internet/Intanet Server/Workstation bei Kunde/Frau/Kind/Oma. Alle diese Maschinen laufen verschieden da sie auch logischerweise auch verschiedene Anforderungen haben. Deshalb setze ich Gentoo ein um diese Unterschiede auch _effektiv_ handhaben zu können. Unterm Strich gewinne ich sogar Zeit dadurch. 

Generell darf man nicht vergessen wozu ein Systemadministrator da ist, und was er können muss. Möchte ich keinen großen Aufwand, könnte ich auch M$ Windows einsetzen. Zugegeben anstatt M$ Geld für Lizenzen hinterher zu schmeißen, stelle ich kleinere Rechnungen an meine Kunden und habe nicht weniger aber dafür andere Probleme. (Ich bin soooo glücklich)

Meine Sicht auf Debian:

Ich fand es toll bis ich genug über Linux wusste um die Nachteile einer Binärdistribution zu erkennen und auch zu spüren. Ich habe dann angefangen LFS Systeme aufzusetzen und währe wohl bei BSD gelandet wenn Gentoo mich nicht überzeugt hätte.

Meine Sicht auf Produktivsysteme:

Eine Maschine ist nur so gut wie der Typ der davorsitzt. Viele stellen ihre Maschinen auf Gentoo um und sind schlichweg überfordert mit den vielen Aufgaben die sie plötzlich haben. Aus meiner Sicht ist der Sprung von Binär auf eine Sourcen basierende Distri einfach sehr groß. Wir sollten über jeden Froh sein der es versucht, denn das sind die Administratoren mit den breiteren Kenntnissen. *behaupte ich einfach mal so subjektiv* 

Deshalb ist für des Argument es "Es gibt ja so viele kaputte Systeme im Netz" nichtsausagend, denn Gentoo ist keine "out of the box" Distri wo der Admin nichts von rauhen Welt mitkriegt. Dafür machen viele ja Gentoo, damit sie durch Fehler lernen. (OK, auf Produktivsystemen ist das nicht gerade toll, zugegeben)

Für mich steht folgendes klar: 

Der Vergleich zwischen Gentoo, Debian, Suse, Fedora usw. hinkt und wird hinken bis es Gentoo in Binärform (inkusive 100Tage Installationssupport usw.) gibt und die anderen Distris bei der installation einen Wahlpunkt "baue mich komplett aus Sourcen" haben. (Bitte die jetzigen Möglichkeiten das zu tun nicht auflisten, ist nur eine Metapher. Ich weiß auch das Gentoo binär und Debian aus Sourcen geht *verrenk*)

@longinus

Gentoo ist tasächlich etwas für Leute die viel Zeit in Vorbereitung/Konzeption/Installation investieren wollen/können. Deshalb jetzt einfach generell zu behaupten man hätte schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht  und deshalb sei etwas nicht für diesen oder jenen Zweck nicht zu gebrauchen nicht der richtige Ansatz. Deine Vergleiche habe ich zum Teil ganz anders erlebt, wohl auch deshalb weil ich auf Referenzsystemen teste bevor es in den Produktioneinsatz kommt und mir auch bewusst ist was ich will und was ich da mache. Diese Vorgehensweise habe ich aber auch in dem selben Umfang schon zu meinen Windowszeiten gefahren. Nur so kann ich meinen Kunden auch in die Augen schauen und behaupten ich hätte wirklich alles mir Mögliche getan um Fehler zu vermeiden, wenn es wirklich mal einen GAU gibt. (und die gibt es immer wieder)

Ich finde Debian und Gentoo schenken sich im Serverbetrieb absolut nichts und sind genau so leicht/schwer zu handhaben. Das Updaten unter Debain auf Servern, gerade im Corebereich, ist gut und aktuell aber man wird auch nicht bei Gentoo gezwungen unstable zu sein. Einige Fehler die ich im Serverberich mit Gentoo erlebt habe wurden von dir hier gar nicht erwähnt. Alle diese Fehler währen laut Suse-Philosophie Distributionsfehler, laut Debian-Philosophie währen sie es nur noch teilweise und nach Gentoo-Philosophie waren es alles meine Fehler. Könnte man solche Fehler bei M$ Windows Server 2003 machen so könnte ich sogar noch Wochenlang über M$ rummotzen und alle würden mir nur beipflichten wie schwierig und undankbar meine Arbeit doch ist. Es ist also immer die Frage der Sicht, dir gefällt die Debian Sicht am besten für Sever dann bleib dabei. Generell gönne ich es jedem wenn er/sie frustriert über sich und die Welt ist. 

Ich hoffe du hast mit Debian auf dem Server viel Erfolg und setzt Gentoo weiterhin für deine Desktop-Systeme ein.

Ich sollte nicht so viel rumphilosophieren.

mfg

nico

----------

## longinus

Eine hervorragendes Statment finde ich, bestätigt mal wieder die hohe Qualität mancher Schreiber im Gentoo Forum!

Grundlage bleibt für mich, das man eben sein Werkzeug nach Bedarf, Wissen und persönlichen Vorlieben aussucht, und nicht weil Etwas Cool, IN oder besonders Imageträchtig ist.

Klar dürfte es auch sein das es leichter ist 200 Gentoo Server zu verwalten, als sich als Laie in Einen alleine einzubarbeiten und mit mäßig Zeit diesen auch noch stabil zu halten,  doch der Vorteil von Leuten die solche Aufgaben zu bewältigen haben und die ich bisher kennengelernt habe, ist halt das sie die Dinge praktischer und ohne ideologische Scheuklappen sehen, sollten mal ein paar von denen in die Politik gehen, Deutschland würde es wahrscheinlich nur nutzen  :Smile:  Sttichwort: "Nach Lösungen suchen, denn schönreden".

M$ Serversysteme sind auch meißt wessentlich besser als ihr Ruf, nur erklärt man eine Kunden aus Klein-/Mittelstand, was da an Kosten für Lizensen auf ihn zukommt, ist er schnell (Verständlich) von einer Linux Lösung zu überzeugen, sollen ja engagierte Supporter ihr Geld vediehenen, lieber Kohle für reale Arbeit zahlen als für ein Blatt Papier das es einen erlaubt 1 x Klient MS SQL nun auch nutzen zu dürfen, von der 'Freischalterei' die einem die Zeit stiehlt ganz zu schweigen.

Endkunden in Deutschland haben eines der besten Schutzrechte weltweit, nur bei MS sieht das anders aus, da ist das Recht leider mehr beim Hersteller, wie das mit den deutschen Gesetzen zu vereinbahren ist wissen wohl nur Juristen  :Sad:  Aber was rede ich IBM (OS/2) war da noch um Klassen schlimmer, zumal MS keine 'IBM Deutschland Holorit' Vergangenheit hat.

Oder kennt Jemand einen Autoherstelller der 100 Euro extra verlangt für die Möglichkeit die eingebaute Klimaanlage zu aktivieren? (War Terminal Services).

Ansonsten, als Gentoo Fan und meißt angenehm von Gentoo Forum Überraschter, bei mir haben halt viele Details entscheiden das Debian auf den Server läuft, Linux ist halt nicht Linux und auf den Klienten ist Gentoo immer noch ne Wucht.

Servus,

             Stefan

----------

## dertobi123

Ich möchte einfach mal ganz dreist ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal von Gentoo in die Runde werfen: Unser Gentoo/Hardened Projekt. Es gibt die voll unterstütze Option, ein gehärtetes (PIE/SSP, PAX, GRsec) System zu nutzen, das einem "normalen" System in nichts nachsteht und gerade für den Serverbetrieb ein (kleines? wie lässt sich sowas spezifizieren?) Plus an zusätzlicher Sicherheit bietet. (Gut, das schönste Gentoo/Hardened System nützt nichts, wenn der Admin eine offene Scheune ins Netz stellt ...)  :Wink: 

----------

## Anarcho

Also jetzt mal im Ernst:

Die Argumentationsweise ist doch wieder die gleiche wie in deinem Dateisystem-Thread. 

Nicht das du sagst: Ich finde Gentoo als Server nicht so toll, weil ...

Nein, du sagst direkt: Gentoo ist schlechter. 

Also stellst du das ganze als von gott gegeben dar und fertig. Wieder einmal möchtest du jemandem einfach deine Meinung aufdrücken. 

Du hast schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht und lässt deinen Unmut jetzt hier raus und das ist sehr sehr subjektiv.

Das das hier ein Support-Forum ist scheint dich nicht zu interessieren. 

Solche Threads kannst du im Gentoo-Chat Forum eröffnen, aber nicht hier. Das geht hier einfach am Thema vorbei.

Leider haben wir ja noch keine Unterkategorien, was ja hoffentlich irgendwann kommt. 

Zum Inhalt: Wie schon gesagt, subjektiv und ohne konkrete "Beweise" oder Beispiele.

Hier meine Meinungen:

- Paketsystem: Gentoo ist flexibler

- Dateisystem: Seit wann ist das Distributionsabhänig? Für mich ist das in erster Linie Kernelabhängig

- Stabilität: Hängt von den installierten Paketen ab. Und wer ~x86 auf nem Server einsetzt ist sowieso selber schuld

- Zeitaufwand: Ich brauche keinen Tag für ne Gentoo-Installation, gerade auf nem Server wo man gut und gerne auf X verzichten kann. Und die Zeit die man bei Gentoo während der Installation länger braucht kann man sich dafür meist hinterher sparen

- Anpassbarkeit: Da ist Gentoo unschlagbar

- Vorraussetzung: Die Wissensvorraussetzungen für ein Gentoo-produktiv-System sind höher als bei Debian und Co., das ist richtig, aber daher kommt dann meist ein besserer Server bei raus

- Langlebigkeit: Da tuen sich Gentoo und Debian nicht viel, aber versuch mal ein SuSE von Version 8.1 auf 9.2 zu updaten...

- Performance: Mein Debian-rootserver war nicht schneller als das jetzige Gentoo-System (meiner Meinung nach)

- Administrativer Aufwand: Der ist proportional zu den Kenntnissen des Admins insbesondere den Distributionsspezifischen Kenntnissen (ich muss bei Debian immer überlegen wie ich nach einem Paket suche z.b.)

Bleibt zusammenzufassen: Für nen Gentoo-Server sollte der Admin qualifizierter sein, was aber für die Firma auch von Vorteil ist.

----------

## longinus

Hast ja sicherlich Recht, aber weiß Jemand ein Forum in dem man die spezifischen Eigenschaften verschiedener Linux Distributionen diskutieren kann? Würde mich sehr interessieren.

Schon die Sache das Debian zum Beispiel viele Funktionen die sonst im Source Kode der Pakete liegen geschickt in Lib's auslagert und so einen guten Durchsatz erziehlt.

Meine bei Fragen zum Aufbau der Distributionen kommt ja fast nur "Gentoo ist geil weil man alles selbst einstellen kann", doch bin ich immer noch der vollen Überzeugung das ein Team von versierten Entwicklern einer Binärdistribution Umstände einbauen kann, die um sie in einer Sourcedistribution nachzubauen, Bücher füllen würden.

Bei einem Auto würden wohl nur Wenige auf die Idee kommen einen Bausatz zu nehmen und alles Selber zusammenzubauen (Habe ich mal gemacht  :Smile:  ) , vielmehr wird dort oft an Details verbessert (Chip, Fahrwerk usw. Tuning)

Darum wäre wohl ein Leitfaden schön, der in groben Fallbeispielen zeigt wann es sich rentiert die Mehrarbeit mit Gentoo zu wagen, und wann Binärdistributionen doch vorteilhafter sind.

ZU SuSE, damit habe ich, wie viele Linuxianer wohl auch, angefangen von den Updates 8.0 - 8.2 - 9.2 - 9.3 gabs bei mir nur ein großes Problem das den Mailserverbetrieb beim Update von 9.2 auf 9.3 betraf, muß zugeben da bin ich fast verzweifelt, bis ich das Mailsystem deinstalliert und neu installierte (gewiss kein Weg für den man sich rühmen kann  :Sad:  ).

----------

## SkaaliaN

also ich habe mit gentoo linux 2005.0 angefangen. ich muß ehrlich sagen das es ein ganz schwerer anfang war.Also Linux-einsteiger sollten kein Gentoo wählen (es sei denn diese wollen direkt ins kalte wasser springen).Ich bin mittlerweile allerdings von Gentoo begeistert. man hat IMMER das aktuellste Linux.Das ist optimal und es macht wirklich Spaß ein solches Betriebssystem zu haben.

----------

## Anarcho

 *Quote:*   

> Schon die Sache das Debian zum Beispiel viele Funktionen die sonst im Source Kode der Pakete liegen geschickt in Lib's auslagert und so einen guten Durchsatz erziehlt. 

 

Hä?

1. Welchen Durchsatz meinst du?

2. Wenn überhaupt dann erlauben shared libs das schnellere starten eines Programms, sonst gibt es keine Geschwindigkeitsvorteile

3. Ich glaube kaum das sich die Debian Leute die Mühe machen und den Sourcecode derartig ändern das Teile davon plötzlich als libs vorliegen. 

Daher würde ich doch sehr gerne ein Beispiel dafür haben. Ansonsten halte ich das eher für Unsinn.

----------

## xces

 *longinus wrote:*   

> Hast ja sicherlich Recht, aber weiß Jemand ein Forum in dem man die spezifischen Eigenschaften verschiedener Linux Distributionen diskutieren kann? Würde mich sehr interessieren.

 

Jedes Forum, das Distributionsunabhängig ist. Ich würde also z. B. nicht unbedingt zu http://debianforum.de/ gehen...

 *longinus wrote:*   

> Schon die Sache das Debian zum Beispiel viele Funktionen die sonst im Source Kode der Pakete liegen geschickt in Lib's auslagert und so einen guten Durchsatz erziehlt.

 

Die Debian Package-Maintainer verändern (mal abgesehen von kleinen Sicherheitsfixes) nicht den Quellcode der Programm. Folgerichtig kannst du dir das gleiche Setup mit den richtigen USE-Flags auch unter Gentoo bauen.

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> 2. Wenn überhaupt dann erlauben shared libs das schnellere starten eines Programms, sonst gibt es keine Geschwindigkeitsvorteile

 

Das gerade nicht. Statisch gelinkte Programme starten i. d. R. schneller, als dynamisch gelinkte. In der Laufzeitperformanz selbst gibt es jedoch keinen Unterschied.

----------

## Anarcho

Naja, das mit den statisch und dynamisch gelinkten Binaries kann man eben nicht verallgemeinern. 

Wenn zum Beispiel die libs schon im Speicher vorliegen und viele benötigt werden kann sich das durchaus auf die Startzeit auswirken. Denn sonst müsste man eben die ganze Binarie neu laden. Aber das ist eben nicht immer der Fall, daher auch mein "Wenn überhaupt".

Der Hauptvorteil von shared Libs ist eben das man nicht jede Funktion erneut in jedes Binarie packen muss und so ne menge platz sparen kann und nebenbei das ganze noch compilezeiten verringert und das Programmieren erleichtert.

----------

## longinus

Eben, genau der Punkt den ich meinte.

Ansonsten, Debian ist nicht mehr ganz so veraltet wie noch vor Kurzem, die sind jetzt auch auf Xorg beim X11 Server umgestiegen (Etch).

Generell muß ich sagen, was mich doch stark verwundert hat, Distributionen wie FC4 oder Debian sind mit den Serverdiensten schon seit längerem aktueller als Gentoo, zwar happerts bei Debian noch an PHP 5, aber Mysql ist selbst in der Beta der 5er schon recht robust, Apache2 ist inetwa auf den selben Stand wie bei Gentoo, nur besser integriert .

Denke aber das auch das Gentoo Entwickler Team bald erkennt, das der integration von Apache.2.x mehr Zeit gewidmet werden sollte, da happerts doch noch Arg unter Gentoo, und das ist nicht nur meine Erkentnis.

Ah ja, ein echter Vorteil von Gentoo, Mono, lassen die meißten anderen Distris bisher 'Lnks liegen' nicht so Gentoo da haut das schon recht gut hin  :Smile: 

Mono hat zum Teil seine Grundlagen (ASP.NET) schon überholt und wird imho in Zukunft vielleicht wirklich die netzweite Sprache werden. hoffen würde ich das zumindest.

Sieger bleibt Gentoo immer noch in der Qualität des Forums, da kann imho keine andere Distri hin  :Smile: 

Ach ja, fast vergessen, bei der Umstellung von Debian auf gcc 4 konnte man einen deutlichen Leistungschub erkennen, bei Gentoo ist man ja Leider noch nicht so weit gcc 4 zu verwenden, drum wurden wohl die masked Pakete dazu auch wieder entfernt.

----------

## caraboides

Ich hacke zwar nicht gerne auf leuten rum aber longinus gibt zuviel anlass:

 *Quote:*   

> ch ja, fast vergessen, bei der Umstellung von Debian auf gcc 4

 

Genau ich wechsle nach her mein Auto und fahre mit dem Motor dann zu Mutti.

Ne spass bei seite alles sehr subjektiv und mit sehr wenig substanz.

Nun aber zum Thema:

Gentoo ist recht geil fuer uns geeks zum spielen und arbeiten   :Wink: 

Aber im harten einsatz z.B. bei mir auf Arbeit setze ich lieber auf Debian oder NetBSD, zwar konsavativ aber die downzeiten sind fast nicht da. Und im Serverbereich ist Perfornance gewinne wie sie Gentoo zu Debian bringt durch neue Hardware wohl leichter zu gewinnen. 

Und so läuft es doch heute eh im IT Markt:

Wozu besseren Code schreiben wenn die Rechner eh in 3 Monaten schnell genug sind?

----------

## Anarcho

 *Quote:*   

> Eben, genau der Punkt den ich meinte. 

 

Welcher genau? Ich habe dir schliesslich widersprochen.

Ich weiss nicht warum bei dir gcc-4.0 fehlt, aber bei mir ist er da:

```
workstation ~ $ ll /usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc

insgesamt 260K

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  92K 29. Sep 00:06 ChangeLog

drwxr-xr-x  18 root root 4,0K 29. Sep 07:06 files

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 7,4K 21. Mai 08:21 gcc-2.95.3-r9.ebuild

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 9,1K 22. Mär 2005  gcc-3.1.1-r2.ebuild

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  767 20. Aug 11:05 gcc-3.2.2.ebuild

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  20K 24. Mai 06:36 gcc-3.2.3-r4.ebuild

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  22K 24. Mai 06:36 gcc-3.3.2-r7.ebuild

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 3,2K 10. Jul 06:35 gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1.ebuild

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 3,2K 10. Jul 06:35 gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r2.ebuild

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 3,7K 10. Jul 06:35 gcc-3.3.5-r1.ebuild

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 3,0K  5. Sep 23:06 gcc-3.3.6.ebuild

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  31K 30. Mai 05:38 gcc-3.4.1-r3.ebuild

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 5,1K 27. Aug 07:06 gcc-3.4.3.20050110-r2.ebuild

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 5,4K 27. Aug 07:06 gcc-3.4.3-r1.ebuild

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 4,9K  1. Sep 04:09 gcc-3.4.4-r1.ebuild

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 1,7K 16. Aug 04:08 gcc-4.0.1.ebuild <---- hier

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 1,9K 28. Sep 23:38 gcc-4.0.2.ebuild <---- und hier

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 7,3K 29. Sep 00:06 Manifest

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  162 19. Apr 2004  metadata.xml
```

Was den "Performance-Schub" angeht: Ja, bei manchen C++ Anwendungen soll es tatsächlich solche geben. Aber gerade bei einer Source-Distri wie Gentoo hindert dich niemand den gcc-4.0 einzusetzen. Wenn du es nicht hinbekommst weil der gcc-4.0 nicht alle Pakete ohne Patches kompiliert, dann ist das ne andere Sache. 

Leider hast du mir die Sache mit den Libs aus dem Sourcecode und dem Durchsatz noch immer nicht erklärt.

----------

## longinus

Sehe grad Jetzt ist es wieder da, vor drei Wochen war gcc 4 nicht mehr drin, vor etwa acht Wochen war es aber als Hardmasked für ~x86 aufgeführt.

Sorry, aber für einen produktiven Serverbetrieb ist sowas 'Kasperletheater' Debian ist seit Release Sarge zum großen Teil mit gcc 4 kompiliert ebenso Fedora Core 4 .

Der Provider bei dem ich bin weblab.de (ehemals rmc.de) setzt seit Ewig auf Debian, in den gut 10 Jahren in denen ich bei deenen bin gab es soviel ich mich entsinne einmal einen (angekündigten) Ausfall von ein paar Stunden sonst nichts, mit der Gentoo Frikelei wäre das imho unmöglich!

Wie ich schon oft schrieb ich bin von Gentoo begeistert, aber auf eine Ebene für produktive Server die auch Dienste für Kunden anbieten würde ich  mich nicht trauen es Jemanden zu empfehlen, außer der Gentoo Admin ist ein 100% Gentoo Profi, nicht zu verwechseln mit Gentoo Erfahrenen. 

Wie schwierig es ist die Pakete für die eigenen Anforderungen 'hinzubiegen' sehe ich ja an den Kompilierläufen der Pakete, "Pointer ... ' etc. Warnungen, eine Einladung für Stack Overflow.

Und zum 'Nicht hinbekommen' gehen tut es immer, aber dann kann man manchmal gleich LFS nehmen, dort hat man es wirklich Pur, ich brauche keine Distribution die mir nicht unter die Arme greift, weil eben dann gleich LFS angesagt ist.

Selbst kompilieren hat den 'Coolness Faktor' aber den will ich garnicht, sondern eine Distribution die mir hilft ein System so aufzuziehen wie ich will und mir bei sicherheitsrelevanten Dingen auch Hilfestellung leistet, das kann Gentoo derzeit höchstens in der 'hardened Stufe' für die bin ich zumindest aber noch nicht Schlau genug dafür.

Selbstkompilieren führt auch zu mehr Verantwortung, ich bin fest überzeugt das 70% der  Gentoo User nicht wissen, welche sicherheitsrelevante Lücken sie im System haben, aber das will ja Keiner an die große Glocke hängen Gentoo ist Cool und eine effektives Sicherheitsteam ist bei der Art einer Distribution nur sehr schwer zu verwirklichen.

----------

## Freiburg

Ich denke nicht das GCC 4.0 also Argument für eine Serverdistibution benutzt werden sollte. Bei Server sollte man eher auf ältere Compilter die schon relativ fehlerfrei sind. Außerdem sollte man für wichtige Server auch lieber den Stable von Debian nehmen und nicht den Testing.

----------

## chrib

 *longinus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ansonsten, Debian ist nicht mehr ganz so veraltet wie noch vor Kurzem, die sind jetzt auch auf Xorg beim X11 Server umgestiegen (Etch).
> 
> 

 

Wenn Dir Debian so gut gefällt, dann nutz es einfach.   :Rolling Eyes: 

[quote="longinus"]

Generell muß ich sagen, was mich doch stark verwundert hat, Distributionen wie FC4 oder Debian sind mit den Serverdiensten schon seit längerem aktueller als Gentoo, zwar happerts bei Debian noch an PHP 5, aber Mysql ist selbst in der Beta der 5er schon recht robust, Apache2 ist inetwa auf den selben Stand wie bei Gentoo, nur besser integriert .

 *longinus wrote:*   

> dere Distributionen wie FC4 oder Debian besser gefallen weil sie u.a. in einigen weniger Paketen aktueller sind, dann nutz sie doch einfach.
> 
> [quote="longinus"]
> 
> Denke aber das auch das Gentoo Entwickler Team bald erkennt, das der integration von Apache.2.x mehr Zeit gewidmet werden sollte, da happerts doch noch Arg unter Gentoo, und das ist nicht nur meine Erkentnis.
> ...

 

Sie sind dabei, ansonsten hätten sie ja nicht schon wieder die config-Files des Indianers umgezogen.

 *longinus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ach ja, fast vergessen, bei der Umstellung von Debian auf gcc 4 konnte man einen deutlichen Leistungschub erkennen, bei Gentoo ist man ja Leider noch nicht so weit gcc 4 zu verwenden, drum wurden wohl die masked Pakete dazu auch wieder entfernt.

 

Boh, Debian setzt schon auf den gcc4? Oh nein, eine Welt bricht zusammen, Gentoo ist nicht mehr aktueller als Debian. Himmel was tu ich jetzt?

----------

## Freiburg

 *chrib wrote:*   

>  *longinus wrote:*   
> 
> Ansonsten, Debian ist nicht mehr ganz so veraltet wie noch vor Kurzem, die sind jetzt auch auf Xorg beim X11 Server umgestiegen (Etch).
> 
>  
> ...

 

Was ist den das für ein Argument? Vielleicht wäre ein Argument gewesen das auf einem Server normalerweise sowieso kein X installiert ist...

 *longinus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Generell muß ich sagen, was mich doch stark verwundert hat, Distributionen wie FC4 oder Debian sind mit den Serverdiensten schon seit längerem aktueller als Gentoo, zwar happerts bei Debian noch an PHP 5, aber Mysql ist selbst in der Beta der 5er schon recht robust, Apache2 ist inetwa auf den selben Stand wie bei Gentoo, nur besser integriert .
> 
>  *longinus wrote:*   dere Distributionen wie FC4 oder Debian besser gefallen weil sie u.a. in einigen weniger Paketen aktueller sind, dann nutz sie doch einfach.
> ...

 

Hallo Argumente sonst können wir den Thread direkt schließen

 *longinus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Denke aber das auch das Gentoo Entwickler Team bald erkennt, das der integration von Apache.2.x mehr Zeit gewidmet werden sollte, da happerts doch noch Arg unter Gentoo, und das ist nicht nur meine Erkentnis.
> 
> 

 

 *chrib wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sie sind dabei, ansonsten hätten sie ja nicht schon wieder die config-Files des Indianers umgezogen.
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Schade doch nichtLast edited by Freiburg on Fri Sep 30, 2005 7:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chrib

OK, da hier ja einer unbedingt noch ein paar Argumente will:

Eine der Fragen die ich mir bei der Auswahl für eine Serverinstallation stellen würde ist "Welche Ansprüche habe ich?"

Will ich möglichst wenig Aufwand, sowohl bei der Installation wie auch der Konfiguration, ist man sicherlich mit einer Binärdistribution wie Debian, FC oder SuSE besser bedient. Allerdings erkaufe ich mir womöglich Overhead, da möglicherweise Programmfunktionalitäten vorhanden sind, welche ich nicht jetzt oder nie benötigen werde.

Bei einer direkt auf den Quelltexten der Programme aufsetzende Distribution wie Gentoo habe ich dieses Dilemma nicht. Hier entscheide ich welche Optionen das Programmpaket xyz haben soll.

Allerdings erkaufe ich mir auch einen Nachteil. Bei Sicherheitsupdates wird stets eine neue Version des betroffenen Paketes eingespielt. Das kann u. U. schon mal daneben gehen, wenn sich z.B. die Konfigurationsdatei beim dem Releasewechsel geändert hat (Beispiel Dovecot: Die Configfiles von 0.99 zur 1.0-Version sind nicht kompatibel). Bei Binärdistributionen wie Debian hingegen wird der Sicherheitspatch, zurückportiert falls, in das gerade in der Distribution eingearbeitete Paket  möglich, so dass ich keine bösen Überraschungen habe.

Longinus führt an, das Debian mit GCC4 und mysql5 aktueller sei als Gentoo. Die Gentoo-Entwickler werden ihre Gründe haben, dass sie weder gcc4 noch mysql5 in die Distribution aufgenommen bzw. stable gesetzt haben. Wenn ich unbedingt, auf Teufel komm raus, diese beiden Versionen haben möchte, kann ich sie an portage vorbei installieren. Oder ich schreibe mir ein Ebuild und pack es in mein Overlay. Mit den auftretenden Konsequenzen muss ich dann allerdings selbst zurecht kommen.

----------

## Anarcho

Also das eine man mehr Sicherheitslücken beim selberkompilieren als bei Binärdistributionen hat ist jawohl ein Witz oder?

Was meinst du denn was die Debian Paketleute machen? Richtig, sie kompilieren selber! Das ist ja ein krasses Ding, oder?

Aber mal im Ernst: Entscheidend sind eventuelle Patches mit einzubeziehen und nicht wer das Ding kompiliert. 

Und wenn du dir den emerge-Vorgang näher angucken würdest, dann würdest du diverse Zeilen mit Patchvorgängen sehen. 

Daher spielt in Sachen Sicherheit nur die Aktualität einer Distribution eine Rolle, bzw. wie schnell bekannte Sicherheitslücken mit Patches behoben werden.

Und da sehe ich Gentoo als recht weit Vorne im Feld. 

Und wenn du nur Sicherheitsrelevante Sachen updaten willst, dann nimm dafür glsa-check.

Ich persönlich bin von Gentoo auch auf Produktiv-Servern sehr überzeugt. Man muss aber natürlich ein wenig mehr Nachdenken als bei anderen Distributionen. Dafür hat man es aber an vielen Stellen auch deutlich einfacher. 

Hier ein Beispiel aus dem Sicherheitsbereich:

Wenn eine Sicherheitslücke bekannt wird und es einen Source-Code-Patch gibt, der aber noch in keiner Distribution verarbeitet wurde, dann kann ich recht einfach das ebuild so modifizieren, das es den neuen Patch verwendet. Bei Debian müsstest du dir dann erstmal Gedanken machen wie du die Software per Hand übersetzt. Gentoo'ler haben diesen Wissensvorsprung in der Regel.

Was wieder einmal verdeutlicht: Ein System ist nur so gut wie der Admin der daran arbeitet.

----------

## Freiburg

Also nun mal langsam, die Debian Leute portieren die Fixes in ihren Tree, damit sie keine neueren Packete nutzen müssen. Das ist bei Gentoo nicht möglich. Das heißt aber nicht das Sicherheitslücken in Gentoo nicht beachtet/gefixed werden http://www.gentoo.org/security/en/index.xml dort sind zumindest bekannt sicherheitslücken aufgeführt. Außerdem wo wir gerade dabei sind, das Sicherheitsteam bei Debian hatte in letzter Zeit auch ziemlich zu kämpfen, streng genommen dürften man aus diesem Grund auch kein Debian auf wichtigen Server einsetzen! Der Vorteil von Debian ist meiner Meinung nach das man Packete nicht kompilieren muß...

----------

## Anarcho

Richtig,

wie war das noch? Mehrere Wochen überhaupt keine Sicherheitsupdates.

Und das man nicht kompilieren muss ist Vorteil und Nachteil zugleich. Daher kommt es natürlich verstärkt auf den eigenen Anspruch an:

Will man alles anpassen oder ist man mit dem Vorgegebenen zufrieden? Das ist meiner Meinung nach die wichtigste Frage um sich zu entscheiden: Debian oder Gentoo?

(Auf Grund des Paketmanagement kommt für mich kein SuSE in Frage, ich stehe nicht besonders auf rpm).

Da ich persönlich gerne alles anpasse und auch mal risikiere dabei mist zu bauen, ist für mich Gentoo der bessere Weg. Wenn man faul ist und das ganze möglichst schnell nutzen will, dann ist Gentoo nicht der richtige Weg. Aber das ganze an nem GCC zu fixieren ist definitiv der falsche Weg.

----------

## ruth

Hallo,

@Longinus:

Also irgendwie find' ich dich schon recht witzig:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-382859-highlight-.html

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Auch nicht auf die trügerische Ausgabe von ext2/3 beim Systemstart vertrauen, das ist keine echte Defragmentierung das ist mehr oder weniger nur eine Prüfung der Dateisystemkonsistenz. 
> ...

 

hehe, geile Aussage...  :Wink: 

Weiter gehts:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nach etwa 40 Versuchen Gentoo unter verschiedensten Konfigurationen zu installieren
> 
> 

 

... nach 40 Versuchen würde ich anfangen, den Fehler langsam _vor_ dem Bildschirm zu suchen...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...das Gentoo im Serverbereich eher was für Leute ist bei denen der Zeit- und Lernaufwand eher eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt, (Studenten, Arbeitslose etc.) 
> 
> 

 

So ein Blödsinn - und durchaus auch persönlich beleidigend, finde ich...

Im Normalfall muss man halt wissen, was man tut...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> vor allem bei einer make.conf ACCEPT_KEYWORD="~x86" Installation
> 
> 

 

Wer sowas auf einem Server tut hats nicht anders verdient...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Glaube ich dir doch gern , abr beim Server Betrieb ist aber etwas mehr an Stabilität und Anforderungen notwendig, und ich sehe öfter Meldungen im Internet "The requested URL / was not found on this server.Apache/2.0.xx (Gentoo) 
> 
> 

 

Eine Datei im Webroot existiert nicht.

Fehler der Distribution oder des Admins?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Schon die Sache das Debian zum Beispiel viele Funktionen die sonst im Source Kode der Pakete liegen geschickt in Lib's auslagert und so einen guten Durchsatz erziehlt. 
> 
> 

 

...der grösste Schwachsinn, den ich seit langem gelesen habe.

Dann:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie schwierig es ist die Pakete für die eigenen Anforderungen 'hinzubiegen' sehe ich ja an den Kompilierläufen der Pakete, "Pointer ... ' etc. Warnungen, eine Einladung für Stack Overflow. 
> 
> 

 

...meine Fresse, was ist das denn für eine Aussage?

hier mal einen Thread aus rootforum.de:

http://www.rootforum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=29694

von CaptainCrunch, Foren Admin:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Vielleicht jetzt noch als kleiner Tip in direktem Bezug auf dich: sofern du auf Gentoo Hardened setzt, regelmäßig die Updates emergest, und keine ganz groben Schnitzer bei der Konfiguration machst, bist du damit schon auf einer recht sicheren Seite, die Jungs wissen schon, was sie tun und bringen auch eine dementsprechend gute Distri unter's Volk..
> 
> 

 

weiter gehts:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Soll das bedeuten, dass Debian (u.a.) nicht so sicher ist?
> 
> Jein. Pauschale Aussagen sind auch hier nicht möglich. Der große Vorteil von Gentoo Hardened ist nun einmal unbestreitbar, dass fast sämtliche Binaries durch die speziellen Compilerflags und den speziellen Kernel "by default" besser vor Buffer Overflows geschützt sind. Selbiges lässt sich aber auch unter Debian durchexerzieren, siehe Adamantix.
> ...

 

Also nach all diesen Aussagen von dir kann ich dich leider nicht ernst nehmen...

Gruss,

ruth

----------

## Anarcho

 *ruth wrote:*   

> Also nach all diesen Aussagen von dir kann ich dich leider nicht ernst nehmen... 

 

Na da hast du aber lange durchgehalten   :Twisted Evil: 

Mein persönlicher Favorit ist nachwievor der mit den aus dem Sourcecode entnommenen Libs die den Durchsatz verbessern wollen. 

Er hat sich nun schon seit 3 Posts hartnäckig geweigert zu erklären was damit gemeint ist. Schade.

----------

## Freiburg

Hää das ist mir ja völlig entgangen was der noch so gedichtet hat, seemansgarn im Forum  :Wink: 

----------

## nic0000

Hallo

Heute bin ich nicht versönlich gelaunt, also Achtung!

 *longinus wrote:*   

> Eine hervorragendes Statment finde ich, bestätigt mal wieder die hohe Qualität mancher Schreiber im Gentoo Forum!

 

Also ich empfinde die Qualität im Gentoo Forum _generell_ sehr hoch, obwohl ich mich jetzt wohl geschmeichelt fühlen sollte.

 *longinus wrote:*   

> Grundlage bleibt für mich, das man eben sein Werkzeug nach Bedarf, Wissen und persönlichen Vorlieben aussucht, und nicht weil Etwas Cool, IN oder besonders Imageträchtig ist.

 

Administrator != Kiddy

Die meisten Personen die hier zum Thema Server posten haben sich für Gentoo aufgrund von massiven Vergleichen anderer Distris und Praxis im Umgang mit Servern entschieden. Deine Behauptung kann ich nicht nachvollziehen und empfinde sie als beleidigend. 

Ich poste hier zwar sehr selten, beobachte aber das Forum schon mal gelegentlich und dann sehr intensiv. Die Art solche Aussagen einfach mal in den Raum zu werfen halte ich für sehr unhöflich und zu recht empören sich die anderen Teilnehmer darüber. 

 *longinus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Klar dürfte es auch sein das es leichter ist 200 Gentoo Server zu verwalten, als sich als Laie in Einen alleine einzubarbeiten und mit mäßig Zeit diesen auch noch stabil zu halten,  doch der Vorteil von Leuten die solche Aufgaben zu bewältigen haben und die ich bisher kennengelernt habe, ist halt das sie die Dinge praktischer und ohne ideologische Scheuklappen sehen, sollten mal ein paar von denen in die Politik gehen, Deutschland würde es wahrscheinlich nur nutzen  Sttichwort: "Nach Lösungen suchen, denn schönreden".
> 
> 

 

Den Schuh ziehe ich mir nicht an. Ich werde den Eindruck nicht los, das du einfach jemanden zum Reden brauchst. Ich würde dir einfach empfehlen deinen Drang nach Aufmerksamkeit einfach mal in einer dafür angemessenen Umgebung nachzugehen und die Personen hier aus Respekt nicht damit belästigen. Ich persönlich empfinde deine Aussagen als beleidigend und polemisch. Sie sind wenig unterhaltsam und die Argumente sind nicht zu Ende gedacht bzw. nicht richtig deinerseits verstanden worden.

Es ist sehr schwierig mit Jemanden eine konstruktive Unterhaltung zu führen der so wie du jetzt hier in diesem Thread vorgeht. Ich unterstelle dir jetzt einfach mal, daß es dir spaß macht die "blöden" und "hilfsbereiten" Gentoo User aufzumischen. Ich werde diesen Thread noch zu Ende beantworten und mich dann nicht mehr dazu äussern. 

 *longinus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> M$ Serversysteme sind auch meißt wessentlich besser als ihr Ruf, nur erklärt man eine Kunden aus Klein-/Mittelstand, was da an Kosten für Lizensen auf ihn zukommt, ist er schnell (Verständlich) von einer Linux Lösung zu überzeugen, sollen ja engagierte Supporter ihr Geld vediehenen, lieber Kohle für reale Arbeit zahlen als für ein Blatt Papier das es einen erlaubt 1 x Klient MS SQL nun auch nutzen zu dürfen, von der 'Freischalterei' die einem die Zeit stiehlt ganz zu schweigen.
> 
> 

 

Sehr schön, das habe ich Jahrelang anders erlebt. Laut meiner Beobachtung gehört der Mittelstand zu den vom M$ am stärksten dominierten  Bereichen.

 *longinus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Endkunden in Deutschland haben eines der besten Schutzrechte weltweit, nur bei MS sieht das anders aus, da ist das Recht leider mehr beim Hersteller, wie das mit den deutschen Gesetzen zu vereinbahren ist wissen wohl nur Juristen  Aber was rede ich IBM (OS/2) war da noch um Klassen schlimmer, zumal MS keine 'IBM Deutschland Holorit' Vergangenheit hat.
> 
> 

 

Polemik

 *longinus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oder kennt Jemand einen Autoherstelller der 100 Euro extra verlangt für die Möglichkeit die eingebaute Klimaanlage zu aktivieren? (War Terminal Services).
> 
> 

 

Das ist aber ein grundlegender Mechanismus der Marktwirtschaft. Andere Konzerne und der Staat handhaben das nicht anders. 

 *longinus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ansonsten, als Gentoo Fan und meißt angenehm von Gentoo Forum Überraschter, bei mir haben halt viele Details entscheiden das Debian auf den Server läuft, Linux ist halt nicht Linux und auf den Klienten ist Gentoo immer noch ne Wucht.
> 
> 

 

Ehehe, schönwetter machen hilft jetzt nicht mehr. Du hattest die Gelegnheit nach meinen letzten post es einfach auf sich beruhen zu lassen und diese nutzlose Diskussion die du angezettelt hast ohne Gesichtsverlust auslaufen zu lassen. Die anderen Teilnehmer haben dir diese Gelegenheit gegeben (Respekt an alle). Du hattest dich aber dafür entschieden weiter polemisches Öl ins Feuer zu gießen. War dir wohl zu langweilig?

Die Leute sind hier nicht blöd, wenn gleich einige leicht zu reizen sind. Du wirst es nicht schaffen, das Niveau dieses Forums zu senken, das haben die Teilnehmer schon gezeigt. Such dir bitte mal lieber ein Forum für "Polemik" und beschwere dich nicht ständig in diesem Forum für "Modellbau", wenn du für dieses "Hobby" nicht begabt bist und nicht die Geduld sowie das nötige Durchaltevermögen dafür hast. Genauso hör auf die Teilnehmer zu belehren, das es "das selbe" schon fertiggebaut beim Händler "viel besser" gibt. Wir sind nicht Blöd und wir haben Gründe für das was wir tun. Die Teilnehmer haben dir Ihre Gründe mehr als deutlich dargelegt und du hast sie schlichtweg ignoriert.

Nach mir die Sintflut

nico

----------

## Bloody_Viking

@nic0000

Absolut meine Meinung!

War auch drauf und dran was zu schreiben!

Gruß

Simon

----------

## longinus

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> Administrator != Kiddy

 

Jeder der in der Brache beruflich tätig ist, weiß das kein einzelner Admin 200 Server alleine verwalten kann, also dürfte das imho reine Prahlerei gewesen sein.

Zudem bestehen solche großen Server-Farmen meißt aus verschiedenen Betriebsystemen, wer also sowas behauptet will Laien beeindrucken und damit wohl auch die Glaubwürdigkeit seiner Aussage untermauern, aber das ist bar realer Umstände, da bin ich mir sicher.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Den Schuh ziehe ich mir nicht an. Ich werde den Eindruck nicht los, das du einfach jemanden zum Reden brauchst. 
> 
> 

 

Es fällt auch auf das du dich stark der Polemik bedienst, wohl Arthur Schopenhauer's 'Eristische Dialektik' gelesen?, oder warum sonst ist es dir soviel Zeit wert auf etwas so ausführlich zu Antworten was dir als Sinnlos vorkommt?

Ach ja noch etwas mehr 'Futter für deine Kanonen', ich habe nur Hauptschulbildung und Probleme mit der Rechtschreibung (wie man sieht), das dürfte meine Glaubhaftigkeit doch noch mehr schwächen  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sehr schön, das habe ich Jahrelang anders erlebt. Laut meiner Beobachtung gehört der Mittelstand zu den vom M$ am stärksten dominierten  Bereichen.
> 
> 

 

Komisch habe da leicht abweichende Erfahrungen, aber in Bayern gingen die Uhren eh immer schon etwas Anders (Stichwort: München und Linux)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Das ist aber ein grundlegender Mechanismus der Marktwirtschaft. Andere Konzerne und der Staat handhaben das nicht anders. 
> 
> 

 

Welche meinst du den, solltest das schon etwas spezifizieren, die 'freie', die 'totale' oder die 'soziale` Marktwirtschaft ?

Ich vermute du meinst das amerikanische System der Großkonzerne die eine Martkontrolle (Diktatur) der Großkonzerne unter Martkwirtschaft verstehen?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Leute sind hier nicht blöd,...
> 
> 

 

Na, das hoffe ich doch, es bildet sich jeder sein eigenes Bild, so oder so, das nennt man übrigens Meinungsfreiheit, nur fals es dir in deinem Eifer entfallen ist.

Servus,

          Stefan

----------

## slick

Hmm... also ein klein wenig kommt mir das hier vor wie ein Troll / Postcount++ Thread... Und um über amerikanische Marktwirtschaft zu diskutieren ist das hier das falsche Forum... also bitte sachlich Ontopic bleiben. Was war eigentlich nochmal die Eingangsfrage?  :Wink: 

----------

## misterjack

 *longinus wrote:*   

> Jeder der in der Brache beruflich tätig ist, weiß das kein einzelner Admin 200 Server alleine verwalten kann, also dürfte das imho reine Prahlerei gewesen sein.
> 
> Zudem bestehen solche großen Server-Farmen meißt aus verschiedenen Betriebsystemen, wer also sowas behauptet will Laien beeindrucken und damit wohl auch die Glaubwürdigkeit seiner Aussage untermauern, aber das ist bar realer Umstände, da bin ich mir sicher.

 

Da haben wir es wieder, dass du nur Polemik betreibst. In den Post von sokar2000 stand: "Ich arbeite in einer Firma, die Linux-Cluster betreibt. z.Z. sind das an die 200 Server, grossteils mit Alpha-CPUs." - Er wird sie also nicht alleine administrieren. Und wenn sich eine Firma dazu entschließt alle Rechner mit Gentoo auszustatten, dann macht sie das.

Du nervst langsam!

----------

## longinus

Klar, vielleicht bin ich da etwas skeptisch, den ich habe noch Nie von einer Firma gehört die 200 Server unter den gleichen BS betreibt (MS mal ausgenommen  :Smile:  ).

----------

## Sourcecode

Also, ich nutze Gentoo auch im Server Bereich, und mit ein bisschen Organisation lässt sich auch der Organisationsaufwand möglichst klein halten.

Wenn man als Server Rechner immer die gleichen Server hat ( also PC Specs 1:1 ) lässt sich sowas recht leicht verwalten.

Mit Cronjobs lassen sich Backups von Konfigurationen, Updates etc dann auch recht vernünftig Managen.

Dazu noch ne Testmaschine um größere&grobe Updates ausgibig zu testen und alles ist ok.

Das ist alles ne Frage der Organisation.

Wenn man mir jetz mit dem Argument kommt " Als wenn 1 Admin 200 Gentoo Server Administriieren könnte" ja was ist das denn?

als wenn dieser Admin es schaffen würde 200 Debian Server Administrieren zu können  :Razz: 

Ich habe durch den Einsatz von Gentoo keinen Zusätzlichen Aufwand, die Configs sind zum großteil identisch ( weil ja 1:1 hardware ) und das einzige wo man hier und da Ausgiebiger schauen muss sind die Updates.

Und jetz mal was persönliches :

Ich teste lieber 1-2mal die Woche Grobe Updates schön auf ner Testmaschine aus, anstatt bei anderen Systemen wie Debian o.ä täglich "Sicherheitslücken" zu schliessen.

Das meißte was bei Gentoo an Updates anfällt sind ja nochnichtmal Security Patches sondern einfach neue Software Versionen, die man sich ja nicht unbedingt draufklatschen muss ( ohne das ich das vorher ausgibig getestet habe würde ich das sowiso nicht machen, wie war das noch mit der "neuen" apache config file  :Wink:   :Wink:  ).

Wer Gentoo Server Verwaltet und wirklich JEDES Update draufspielt, und sich dann über den "rießigen" Verwaltungsaufwand beschwert, der ist ja wohl selber schuld nicht wahr?

Einen Großteil der Pflege können Cronjobs übernehmen, und Update Testing per Hand. und hier und da mal ne Kontrolle durchführen fertig. ( ist natürlich abhängig davon für WAS der Server eingesetzt wird. )

Ausserdem sind Gentoo Server die mit Abstand PErformantesten Server die ich jemals gesehen habe, da Investire ich gerne mal ne stunde mehrarbeit ( sofenr die anfällt ).

Wie heißt es doch so schön? 

Es läuft....und läuft.... und läuft... und...

----------

## think4urs11

 *longinus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jeder der in der Brache beruflich tätig ist, weiß das kein einzelner Admin 200 Server alleine verwalten kann, also dürfte das imho reine Prahlerei gewesen sein.

 

Jeder der in der Branche ernsthaft tätig ist weiß das es durchaus möglich sein KANN, je nachdem was diese Maschinen tun. Das niemand DNS/Mail/Web/Ldap/Proxy/Applikationsserver alleine administrieren kann ist klar; das stand aber nicht zur Debatte.

Nur ist ein guter Admin nicht an der Länge seines (ähhh der Menge der Server die er administriert) erkennbar. Der beste Admin (meine Meinung) ist derjenige von dem die Benutzer weder Name noch Telefonnummer kennen, denn dann macht er einen guten Job.

 *longinus wrote:*   

> Zudem bestehen solche großen Server-Farmen meißt aus verschiedenen Betriebsystemen, wer also sowas behauptet will Laien beeindrucken und damit wohl auch die Glaubwürdigkeit seiner Aussage untermauern, aber das ist bar realer Umstände, da bin ich mir sicher.
> 
> ...
> 
> Klar, vielleicht bin ich da etwas skeptisch, den ich habe noch Nie von einer Firma gehört die 200 Server unter den gleichen BS betreibt (MS mal ausgenommen

 

Komisch, wir haben alleine bei uns im RZ ca. knapp 300 Server rumstehen; u.a. deswegen weil eine einzelne Anwendung 27 Stück für sich beansprucht.

Über den breiten Daumen sind davon 220 Windows, 50 Unix/Linux, 10 AS400 plus sonstiges (z.b. ne VMS)

 *longinus wrote:*   

> Ach ja noch etwas mehr 'Futter für deine Kanonen', ich habe nur Hauptschulbildung und Probleme mit der Rechtschreibung (wie man sieht), das dürfte meine Glaubhaftigkeit doch noch mehr schwächen

 

Und was genau hat nun die allg. Schulbildung mit der Fähigkeit Serversysteme zu administrieren zu tun? Genau, nüscht   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *longinus wrote:*   

> Komisch habe da leicht abweichende Erfahrungen, aber in Bayern gingen die Uhren eh immer schon etwas Anders (Stichwort: München und Linux)

 

Komisch ich komme aus Bayern und das wir besonders linuxlastig wären ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen. Nur weil die Stadt München auf Linux wechselt heißt das (trotz unserer König Edmund Demokratie) recht wenig.

Das ist so schon richtig das im Klein/Mittelstand noch überwiegend Windows eingesetzt wird weil das nunmal jeder kennt und sich daher auch jeder zum Admin erkoren fühlt. Die 'guten' hatten bis vor ein paar Jahren zumindest dann noch Netware im Einsatz. Wobei ich Netware zum damaligen Zeitpunkt als genial empfand und als ehemaliger M-CNE weiß ich glaub ich wovon ich rede.

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich finde das linux auf jeden fall sicherer als windows bei einem server-einsatz ist. Das Problem ist einfach das windows zu viele Angriffsflächen preisgibt. Naja...nun werden manche sagen "gut absichern". Es ist jedoch immer so das sich neue lücken aufmachen. Man kann keine Lücken absichern die nichtmals bekannt sind. Wenn man mal überlegt wie lange WindowsXP allein schon auf dem Markt ist...naja..immernoch werden neue lücken gefunden und dementsprechende fixes gebracht. Diese kommen aber erst meistens dann, wenn die lücken schon bekannt sind. Das ist bei Linux anders. Auf der anderen Seite muss man sagen, dass es leichter ist Administrator für Windows (support) zu bekommen. Sei es direkt vor Ort oder telefonisch.

----------

## J0$h16

Ich weiß nicht, wieso ihr das Thema Sicherheit immer so hoch Priorisiert. In meiner Serverumgebung hab nur die wenigsten Maschinen zugang zum Internet und wenn, dann auch nur auf vordefinierten Ports. Klar gab es in der Vergangenheit einige Sicherheitslücken z.B. im Webserver, aber das hat doch nichts mit dem Betreibssystem zu tun. 

In gewerblichen Einsatz zählt doch heutzutage nur noch der Kostenfaktor, und ein Linux-"Freek"-Admin kostet halt mehr wie ein SuSE oder MS Admin.

Und wer behaupten kann für ein paar Prozentpunkte beim Benchmark gerne mal eine Stunde länger dazusitzen, hatte doch nur Glück bei der Auswahl seines Arbeitgebers. Zeit ist in diesem Job das teuerste Gut und wen interessiert es ob er jetzt ein paar Euros mehr für den schnelleren Prozerssor hinblättern muss? Der Server ist doch eh nur geliest und wartet auf seine Abschreibung.

Das wichtigste ist doch möglichst schnell professionel hilfe zu bekommen und das ist bei Gentoo nur bedingt der Fall. Wenn mein Chef wüsste, dass bei uns zwei Server auf Gentoo laufen und bei der Fehlerbehebung nur das Forum mit Tausenden von Hobby Linuxianern befragt werden kann, wäre er nicht so glücklich damit. Da ist es doch wesentlich besser, wenn man noch eine Eskalationsstufe mehr hat, die man auch zur verantwortung ziehen kann.

Bei vielen Großen Softwareherstellern ist doch sowieso die Plattform streng reglementiert, und wer die Regelung nicht einhält, kann sich auch selber um den Support kümmern.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *J0$h16 wrote:*   

> Ich weiß nicht, wieso ihr das Thema Sicherheit immer so hoch Priorisiert. In meiner Serverumgebung hab nur die wenigsten Maschinen zugang zum Internet und wenn, dann auch nur auf vordefinierten Ports. Klar gab es in der Vergangenheit einige Sicherheitslücken z.B. im Webserver, aber das hat doch nichts mit dem Betreibssystem zu tun. 
> 
> In gewerblichen Einsatz zählt doch heutzutage nur noch der Kostenfaktor, und ein Linux-"Freek"-Admin kostet halt mehr wie ein SuSE oder MS Admin.
> 
> Und wer behaupten kann für ein paar Prozentpunkte beim Benchmark gerne mal eine Stunde länger dazusitzen, hatte doch nur Glück bei der Auswahl seines Arbeitgebers. Zeit ist in diesem Job das teuerste Gut und wen interessiert es ob er jetzt ein paar Euros mehr für den schnelleren Prozerssor hinblättern muss? Der Server ist doch eh nur geliest und wartet auf seine Abschreibung.
> ...

 

Zum Support sagst du im gewissen Sinne das gleiche wie ich.  Trotzdem würde ich bei einem Server eher zu Linux statt zu Windows tendieren. Dann würde ich allerdings allein wegen dem Support Suse nehmen.

----------

